# varnishing fingernails



## kjango (Apr 18, 2008)

Is having your fingernails varnished something that might interest a boat woman ???


----------



## svHyLyte (Nov 13, 2008)

My wife ends up with Varnished fingernails whenever she helps with the annual maintenance chores and is really never too thrilled with the experience.

FWIW...


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

ye should change to varathane,as is a clear cover coat---does she lacquer her nails regularly also?? might be a decent protection against chipping of paint on em.


----------



## MikeinLA (Jul 25, 2006)

kjango said:


> Is having your fingernails varnished something that might interest a boat woman ???


I think you should be OK, just don't offer to paint her bottom.:laugher

Mike


----------



## kjango (Apr 18, 2008)

hahahaha....I almost never offer to pain her bottom


----------

